# New one for me



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

This wall was a failure from day one. 

The plumber did not help it with the 2" drain. 

I had to install a let-in, the studs sprung back 1/4" when I removed the stiff back. The let-in solved the problem. 

I did not remove the drywall from behind the splash. They used paper towel for caulk backer. 

Nice nail hole in the drain line.

I have to go back and paint the cedar and set the splash. 

Tom


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

I didn't know you got your hands that dirty fanboy..:whistling


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> I didn't know you got your hands that dirty fanboy..:whistling


Still clean, Harbor Freight nitrile gloves.

Thanks Ke*t......

Tom


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

tjbnwi said:


> Garbage disposal.
> 
> Tom


Not around here. Typically, 1-1/2" for sink drains. 2" for shower drains. A disposer used inappropriately can clog a 2" pipe.

Nice job on the repair!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Now they require 2 separate 1-1/2" lines if you have a disposal. I've done showers with body jets and rain heads that needed 2-2" drains.

Thank you.

Tom


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

KTS or others will probably correct me if I'm wrong but 2" is code in Illinois for a kitchen sink regardless of what is connected to it. It's probably coming "to a town near you" as well! :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The 2" is AHJ amended, the state code is 1-1/2". From the Illinois plumbing code.

TITLE 77: PUBLIC HEALTH 
CHAPTER I: DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC HEALTH
SUBCHAPTER r: WATER AND SEWAGE
PART 890 ILLINOIS PLUMBING CODE 
SECTION 890.700 SINKS


Section 890.700 Sinks

a) Waste Outlets. Kitchen sinks shall be provided with waste outlets at least 1½ inches in diameter. Other special purpose sinks such as bar sinks, lab sinks and dipper wells may have smaller waste outlets. Waste outlets shall be of the flat or basket (cup) strainer type. 

b) Food Grinders. Sinks in which food grinders are installed shall have a waste opening inlet for the food grinder at least 3½ inches in diameter.

c) No special purpose sink shall be substituted for kitchen purposes.

d) Service sinks, mop sinks, laundry trays or similar utility sinks shall be provided with hot water.

e) Sinks in laboratories that are not designated for hand washing or personal hygiene may be supplied with cold water only.

(Source: Amended at 38 Ill. Reg. 9940, effective April 24, 2014)

Tom


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Now they require 2 separate 1-1/2" lines if you have a disposal. I've done showers with body jets and rain heads that needed 2-2" drains.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Tom


Got a link for that?
2 separate drains will make the disposal clog faster, water most likely would be used on 2nd drain. A single 2" would be much less likely to clog.

No one uses enough water when using the disposal


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

rrk said:


> Got a link for that?
> 2 separate drains will make the disposal clog faster, water most likely would be used on 2nd drain. A single 2" would be much less likely to clog.
> 
> No one uses enough water when using the disposal


It's an AHJ amended item. I'll have to find one on a website.

Rice, celery and hot water 3 worst things for a garbage disposal.

Tom


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

I agree with too little water. That and letting the disposer fill with crap before hitting the switch.

Its all the old plumbing that clogs here in the inner city except the occasional iron. I have never seen a 2" PVC drain for a kitchen sink in a 100 mile radius. Guess I will soon. Is the larger diameter all the way to the strainer or disposer or just in wall?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Common 1-1/2" thin wall tail piece/trap/drain arm from basket/disposal to trap adapter. 2" from trap adapter to main line. 1-1/2" vent line. Again this depends on the AHJ's amendments to the plumbing code.

Tom


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

Guess I'll pick up a few extra 1-1/2"x2" trap adapters or reducers to keep in the van in case I happen to come across it.

Im surprised that ugly backsplash wasn't cracked. Would've been a good reason to sell em a new one.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Done. 

The ugly splash matches the top. 

Tom


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks better than new.:thumbsup:
Also looks like you could sell them a deck seal job. haha


I was referring to the 4x4 tile portion of the backsplash.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Quad Racer said:


> Looks better than new.:thumbsup:
> Also looks like you could sell them a deck seal job. haha
> 
> 
> I was referring to the 4x4 tile portion of the backsplash.


Thank you.

The home owner did text me to let me know she is very happy with the job. Strange thing is I have yet to meet the homeowner or her ex-husband whom I also do work for. They can me to me as a referral from a friend. We could pass on the street and I'd have no clue who they are.

Funny you should mention the deck, preparing an estimate to replace the rail cap and repaint the deck over the weekend. I'm sure they'll have a chest grabber when they get it.

Thats a pretty common detail around here. In the one picture of the granite backsplash you may be able to see where they notched the splash to get the tile to work. 

More I look at some of this 80's, 90's, 00 construction the more baffled I get.

Tom


----------

